# Quiron in Barcelona



## NinaHope1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello, 

We are currently looking at Quiron for treatment as our current hospital is twinned with them. We are not planning to visit the hospital before the treatment starts so would love to hear about other peoples experiences with Quiron. 
Thanks


----------



## tootes (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi there
We are with Quiron with a transfer planned on 31st May.  Did you go ahead with them?


----------

